# Je fais trop de jeu



## Arene2222 (12 Août 2014)

Bonjour (à d'éventuels lecteurs)

Déjà excusez moi si je me suis trompé de forum, si mon problème n'en est pas un ou si je fais des fautes.

J'ai 15 ans et j'ai eu un mac pour noêl. 
PROBLÈME: je fais 15 min de programation (que j'aime beaucoup) puis je me dit "une petite partie" résultat: 2h plus tard toujours en train de jouer. 
J'aimerai mieux éviter de supprimer les jeux, je veux juste jouer moins.
Y a t'il une appli ou une astuce?

Merci d'avance

ps: si je suis un cas desespéré, ou que je n'ai aucune force morale, dite le moi.


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Août 2014)

et sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateur?


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2014)

Un minutueur qui sonne au bout de 30 mn

Voire, si tu as un iMac (et pas un MacBook), une prise de courant avec minuteur et coupure automatique de l'alimentation au bout du temps défini


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> et sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateur?


vu le pseudo , on peut effectivement  se poser la question

Arene de lutte est ce?
--
et si c'est un vrai problème , il existe divers  structures d'aide es addiction dans la plupart des pays


----------



## nifex (12 Août 2014)

Il existe des applications qui sauvegarde le temps que l'on passe sur chaque application et ca permet d'avoir des chiffres et des stats en fin de journée / semaine, mois... Ca te permettra peut être de réaliser la quantité d'heure que tu as perdu en jeu au lieu d'étudier ou de faire de la programmation.

En cherchant sur internet je suis tombé sur cela qui a une version de base gratuite : https://www.rescuetime.com

Si non tu pourrais aussi te créer 2 sessions sur ton mac, une pour le jeu et une pour le travail. Comme ca lorsque tu commence à travailler tu ne peux pas lancer une partie car tu n'es pas sur la bonne session... A mon avis c'est la meilleur solution...


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Un minutueur qui sonne au bout de 30 mn
> 
> Voire, si tu as un iMac (et pas un MacBook), une prise de courant avec minuteur et coupure automatique de l'alimentation au bout du temps défini



Une autre astuce: demander à une brute de venir toutes les X minutes. Il pète tout et voilà, fini les soucis.
Sinon, une autre solution est d'arroser le mac, il poussera peut être pas mais il jouera plus non plus.

Quand je peux rendre service.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2014)

En tous cas quand on a 15 ans, 3h du mat c'est pas une heure pour poser ce genre de question!

C'est l'heure pour faire dormir ses yeux,,coucouche panier, papattes en rond...


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Un minutueur qui sonne au bout de 30 mn



Un minutueur d'objets ou d'individus ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Un minutueur qui sonne au bout de 30 mn
> 
> Voire, si tu as un iMac (et pas un MacBook), une prise de courant avec minuteur et coupure automatique de l'alimentation au bout du temps défini





un contrôle parental sur ta session pourrais beaucoup t'aider.  parce que le minuteur ça se débranche


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

Il ne dois pas dormir de la nuit pour poster a 3h00 du Mat


----------



## patlek (13 Août 2014)

Faut faire comme nous.

Tu abandonnes le jeu, et de temps en temps tu te dis= "bon, allez, je surfe 5 minutes", et 3 heures plus tard, tu es sur des sites genre:

http://www.lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala.com/


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

patlek a dit:


> faut faire comme nous.
> 
> Tu abandonnes le jeu, et de temps en temps tu te dis= "bon, allez, je surfe 5 minutes", et 3 heures plus tard, tu es sur des sites genre:
> 
> http://www.lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala.com/




--> rire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2014)

Tu devrais essayer de programmer davantage. Le faire plus sérieusement, puisque c'est quelque chose qui t'intéresse et dont tu peux aussi peut-être un jour faire un métier. Par ailleurs, en dehors de l'informatique, tu as forcément d'autres centres d'intérêt que tu pourrais développer. Le meilleur moyen de réduire l'importance dans notre vie d'une passion n'est pas de renoncer à toute passion, c'est de lui substituer une autre ou plusieurs autres passions. Ou alors il faut se faire bouddhiste/stoïcien/etc. Et s'adonner à fond à la passion consistant à se délivrer des passions.


----------



## poildep (15 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Le meilleur moyen de réduire l'importance dans notre vie d'une passion n'est pas de renoncer à toute passion, c'est de lui substituer une autre ou plusieurs autres passions. Ou alors il faut se faire bouddhiste/stoïcien/etc. Et s'adonner à fond à la passion consistant à se délivrer des passions.


Alors toi, tu sais parler aux ados !


----------



## thierry37 (16 Août 2014)

Mince. Déjà 4 jours qu'il est scotché à son jeux.


----------



## Arene2222 (16 Août 2014)

Que de de réponse.
Merci à tous.

Oui j'ai effectivement un mac book pro.
Un control parental j'ai déjà aussi avec 2h la semaine et 5 le week-end.
J'habite en Uruguay j'ai donc posté la question à 21h. 
Je vais donc essayé de me faire 2 session différente, je pense que ça va marcher.

Merci encore


Ps: Arene est le prénom d'un personnage d'un film de Miyazaki, les contes de Terremer.
Pps: Merci nifex pur le logiciel, très utiles.


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Août 2014)

et si t'attaquais la programmation d'un jeu?

Quand on voit certains jeux, tu as toutes tes chances.


----------



## Arene2222 (16 Août 2014)

OlivierMarly tu connais des logiciel permettant de le faire?
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2014)

http://gamesalad.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2014)

Quitte à vouloir programmer, pourquoi ne pas apprendre vraiment un langage plutôt que d'utiliser un logiciel graphique ? J'ai commencé à apprendre le langage C quand j'avais 11 ans, et je pense ne pas m'en être trop mal sorti, alors à 15 ans, avec un minimum de passion... C'est bien plus flatteur en tout cas je trouve, quand la personne devant toi est agréablement surprise de ta patience, passion (faut vouloir le faire, aussi tôt), etc.
Et tu comprendras bien mieux la construction d'un jeu vidéo, un vrai (en 3D, qui demande de grosses performances).

Pour ce qui est du temps de jeu, soit tu te motives réellement à arrêter, et tu te forces à le faire de toi-même, soit n'importe quel moyen ne te servira à rien...
Mettre un minuteur, c'est bien gentil, mais si tu veux continuer de jouer, il ne t'en empêchera pas, seule la volonté le fera. (Puis une fois encore, tu seras fier d'avoir réussi à arrêter de toi-même, juste par ta volonté).


----------



## thierry37 (18 Août 2014)

Apprendre le C, ou même se lancer sur le nouveau langage par Apple. ça sera peut être une étoile montante.
(même s'il faut d'autres bases)



Pour la limitation à jouer, je suis archi d'accord avec Nono.
Une minuterie n'arrête personne. ça sonne, je l'arrête et je continue. Sauf si je suis préparé à arrêter.
Ou alors, à avoir un logiciel qui te coupe ta session, après 1h, et là ça te coupe ton jeu. Mais ça doit pas se trouver facilement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------

Ah, dernière idée :



- Apprends à coder
- au lieu de coder un jeu, essaie plutot de développer un logiciel qui coupe la session utilisateur après un certain temps.
(Pour aider les accos au jeu, qui doivent décrocher) 
ça fera une pierre, trois coups !


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> [*]- au lieu de coder un jeu, essaie plutot de développer un logiciel qui coupe la session utilisateur après un certain temps.



Moi quand j'avais 11 ans je faisais ça...

tu devrais faire ça... et patati et patata


Putain je voudrais pas vous avoir comme parents


et vous devriez lire les fils auxquels vous répondez. Il a déjà une session sous contrôle parental qui limite son temps d'utilisation à deux heures la journée


----------



## thierry37 (18 Août 2014)

Faut pas non plus s'exciter powerdom. 
Si je lisais pas le sujet, comment je répondrai en citant plusieurs messages précédents. ??

Si ça lui plait de coder, il peut tenter qque chose d'utile. 
Après, à 15 ans ou même 25 ans, je me verrais pas à coder. Je sais pas. Et ça ne me passionne pas. 

Il a déjà la session parentale. Et ça suffit pas. 

Est ce que les restrictions peuvent s'appliquer à un logiciel en particulier ?

Parce que s'il joue 1h45 après il lui reste que 15 min par jour. C'est pas génial. 

D'ailleurs, c'est toi qui configure tes restrictions. On ce sont vraiment tes parents ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, c'est toi qui configure tes restrictions. On ce sont vraiment tes parents ?



Ben oui sinon je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de la chose.


----------



## thierry37 (18 Août 2014)

Bah en fait, je préfère confirmer... (on a des surprises quelquefois. )


J'ai regardé sur la doc Apple, pour le contrôle parental (car j'ai jamais utilisé). En fait, on peut définir un certains temps et on autorise certains logiciels. Donc c'est pas "par logiciel".



Arene2222 a dit:


> Je vais donc essayé de me faire 2 session différente, je pense que ça va marcher




L'idée d'avoir 2 comptes différents, semble être la bonne.
1 compte "Arene-général", limité à 1h par jour, pour les mails, le web, etc. et autres logiciels autorisés.
1 compte "Arenne-le-joueur", limité à 1h par jour et seulement autorisant les 2-3 jeux.

Bon, le truc ne sera pas assez intelligent pour se dire, "il a joué que 30min aujourd'hui, il peut surfer sur le web pendant 1h30"...


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2014)

en complément du "Contrôle parental", on ne pourrait pas avoir un "Contrôle enfantin" pour limiter le temps durant lequel les parents ont le droit de casser les pieds à leur rejeton?


----------



## oeufmollet (19 Août 2014)

Comme Nono, apprends la "vraie" programmation. Le C peut etre un bon choix, c'est un classique, utilisé dans pas mal de domaines, pas mal de mécanismes présents pour apprendre + que les bases.

Va voir le site du zero (remarque, je crois qu'il a changé de nom), un site avec plein de formations, pas uniquement les langages de programmation. C'est souvent bien foutu, ça commence vraiment aux bases très basiques, donc ça passe bien 

Ensuite, tu pourras réfléchir à programmer des ptis jeux, type démineur (je l'avais fait à l'époque sur ma calculatrice ^^), en mode texte, etc...

Là, je pense que t'as moyen d'y passer qq nuits aussi, alors fais gaffe 

 Histoire de te faire gagner qq secondes sur ton temps de surf, voila le lien, en effet le site a changé de nom mais il suffit de taper "site du zero" sous Google pour tomber direct dessus, ouf : 
http://fr.openclassrooms.com/informatique/cours/apprenez-a-programmer-en-c


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> ... Ou alors il faut se faire bouddhiste/stoïcien/etc. Et s'adonner à fond à la passion consistant à se délivrer des passions.



ou de se palucher devant "chasse & pèche" , chacun son truc en fait


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> ou de se palucher devant "chasse & pèche" , chacun son truc en fait



Un expert te conseil


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un expert te conseil



sûr que les branleurs, ce n'est pas ce qui manque sur MacG ...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> sûr que les branleurs, ce n'est pas ce qui manque sur MacG ...



vous êtes concerner ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> vous êtes concerner ?


Concerné !
Tss.tss.tss
(Le vouvoiement est il vraiment nécessaire?)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> Concerné !
> Tss.tss.tss
> (Le vouvoiement est il vraiment nécessaire?)



Ok pour le tu


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ok pour le tu


J'en frétille d'avance


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ok pour le tu


Trop de je, pas assez de tu..... Vous êtes difficiles à suivre!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> sûr que les branleurs, ce n'est pas ce qui manque sur MacG ...



Tu pourrais écrire un peu plus grand s'il te plaît ? ... Foutue surdité !!!!!  ... ...


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> ou de se palucher devant "chasse & pèche" , chacun son truc en fait


Oui, enfin il (l'initiateur du fil) a minimum 16 ans et demi maintenant, j'espère qu'il est passé à autre chose


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, enfin il (l'initiateur du fil) a minimum 16 ans et demi maintenant, j'espère qu'il est passé à autre chose



ouaips t'as raison, faut changer de main de temps en temps ...


----------

